
Scientists leaving labs and heading for cubicles (2013) - cryoshon
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/03/30/scientist-alternative-career/2002879/
======
dekhn
I did this about 7 years ago when I saw the writing on the wall (looking at
PhD rates and funding rates and grant rates). I was a semi-successful computer
scientist/biologist working to be a PI, but the reality was that all my time
was spent writing grants and papers, not doing research. I left to work for a
large internet services company that provides 20% time to its employees. I had
read their research papers before joining and was convinced their
infrastructure (developed for search and ads) was key to the future of
science. When I got to my new employer, I was delighted to learn they agreed
with me and I used the 20% time to develop a number of scientific projects. I
still get to do research, while also working on some fairly interesting non-
science problems. I still publish, but don't have to worry about funding. The
pay is spectacularly better- I finally have a chance of buying a house in the
Bay Area- and the benefits are amazing.

I don't think I'd have the same opportunties if I'd gone to be a software
engineer at a Pharma- my employer is very open minded about the idea of its
software engineers working on collaborative research with external scientists.

------
cryoshon
FTA: "Now that President Obama signed into law a federal spending measure that
locks the federal budget "sequester" cuts into place, a mandatory $54 billion
in basic research funds will be cut across agencies in the next five years,
estimates the American Association for the Advancement of Science, based in
Washington.

In that case, grant success rates will probably plummet to about 10%, NIH
chief Francis Collins has estimated.

"For young researchers, the sequester is just one more load on the camel's
back after years of seeing fewer chances at funding," says Boston College
biologist David Burgess. "Most of my graduate students are figuring on careers
in industry, while the younger students are hearing horror stories about
funding and may steer away from science completely.""

Relevantly, I left my academic science job 5 months ago, and won't be going
back. I am in a biotech industry job now, however I may soon leave this as
well-- salaries are too low for the trouble.

